# Ufos?



## Blake Bowden (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azjP1Aw6NBw"]YouTube - Undeniable Proof of Real Aliens[/ame]


----------



## Luke (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay. I understand that, statistically speaking, there "has" to be some form of other life. With this in mind, would that life come to just outside of earth to fly around a several mile long stick like some bugs?


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 11, 2009)

It's possible, look at all the satellites we have launched to just fly around other planets. Maybe "they" have even plunged probes into our atmosphere, oceans, and land masses, and taken soil, air, and water/ice samples... it gets eerie when you think about that doesnt it? Here we are thinking we are a superior group, when they may be able to hide "underground" when we send a satellite, or probe so we really can't tell how far behind we really are.... I am actually facinated with the thought of space exploration/travel. I am a Ham Radio Operator, and have enjoyed many contacts using satellites we built, and had launched for that purpose. I also have assisted in receiving signals from craft we have launched to make sure the systems were operating, In the 60's and early 70's we could actually listen in to much of the radio traffic on a regular shortwave radio, or the good old Ham rig. We can still listen to some of it, but not like it used to be. At any rate, it always makes for some good chatter, movies, and books.


----------



## LRG (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow bro Munsel, what did you hear?


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bro. Larry, it is Top Secret, so I sent a PM so non-Masons could not intercept..... well, read it and report back, the response may have been too long for here.


----------



## LRG (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank You Bro. Munsel

Very deep and indeed exciting


----------

